# new 2 gal tank how much water to change and how often?



## Marieukxx (Apr 11, 2011)

I have a new Fluval Spec set up for my new Betta coming next week. I put in loads of mature madia from my bigger tanks to help cycle it. This is what I did with my other Betta tank and that cycled in 2 days and has never had a problem since. That one is 21.6 litres though.

My new tank s only 2 gallons 7.6 litres. I read small tanks don't cycle, is this true? How many water changes do I need to do each week? And how much water should I take out? Would 50% once a week be ok?

Also I've seen these tanks on videos online and they had a betta in and looked roomy. I've put two silk plants in and it looks soooo tiny. I suppose I'm just not used to smaller tanks. Is it cruel to keep him in such a small tank or will he be ok?

Here's the tank, the gravel hasn't arrived yet but I set it up so it can cycle. I popped in the plants just to see what they'd look like. I'm gonna be adding blue glass gravel when it comes and then I can secure the plants in properly.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

A 2 gallon tank is just fine for a single betta 

Smaller tanks are _really_ hard to cycle...I'm fairly certian anything under 2 gallons is impossible, and I know its very difficult to hold a proper cycle in a 2-2.5 gallon....I've never attempted it, and I probably wouldn't recommend it unless you want to keep live plants and all that(which I believe would help to stablize the cycle and thus make it a little easier....but with no live plants, I think it'd be pretty difficult). 

If you want to try cycling it, thats up to you.....but if you do, I think probably 2 50% or so water changes a week would be good.

If you don't want to cycle, you'll want to do a minimum of 1 50% water change and 1 100% water change a week, with two 50%s and 1 100%/2 100%s being ideal. 
Again; all up to you.

Ahh, don't be afraid of it looking small.....the more plants and caves the better, actually; bettas come from dark, densely planted waters in the wild....the more things they have to hide in/explore the more comfortable they are.  
Thats not to say you HAVE to pack your tank with a _ton_ of plants or anything...2-3 silk plants and a little cave thing for your betta to hide in in a 2 gallon is just fine  Just no need to be worried about it being too small for him with just a couple silk plants xD


----------



## Marieukxx (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks for the info when I do a 100% do I just cup him with some tank water? Do I need to aclimitise him back in or can he just be popped straight back in?


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

You're very welcome


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I've sucessfully kept a 2.5 and a 3 gallon cycled. The 3 gallon has been cycled and running for over 2 years now and I've never had one problem with it except a small mini-cycle when I had to move it from my parent's house to the dorm when I moved back to school one summer. The 2.5 I never had an issue with but the internal filter I was using I felt was too big and taking too much space in the tank so I removed it... haven't gotten around to getting another filter for it.


Anywho.. on my small tanks I still only do one 50% change a week. With only one betta in there I found that that was a sufficient schedule. My 3 gallon is now planted but I still do the 50% change a week. I test my water at least 2 times a week though to ensure my levels remain stable.

That's a really cute tank


----------



## missm83 (Aug 23, 2011)

i love your plants! i have a 2 gallon tank, it came with a airpump/filter.but i change the water 100% 4-5days..he looves clean water;-)


----------

